# kann keine "1" oder "0" im irc tippen[erledigt]

## koch

hallo, ich habe mal bitlbee installiert, da ich es mal damit versuchen möchte.

allerdings scheitert es schon mal daran, dass um mich mit meinem icq-account zu verbinden, meine daten eingeben muss.

da ist eine "0"(null) enthalten und ich habe keine ahnung warum, aber ich kann weder die null noch die zahl eins eingeben, also kann ich mich auch nicht einloggen.

diese frage ist mir irgendwie peinlich, aber wie kriege ich irssi/bitlbee dazu, dass er diese 2 zahlen annimmt. ich hab schon alles möglche versucht, mit tastenkombinationen und so, aber nichts funktioniert.

das problem tritt nur bei irssi auf, hat also nichts mit dem terminal an sich zu tun, da dort alles geht.

würde sich bitte jemand erbarmen und mir einen tip geben.

danke, koch

edit: websuche danach ist auch etwas schwierig, wie ich grade so feststelle, da ich mir ausnahmsweise nicht sicher bin, nach was ich suchen soll, bzw. meine suchbegriffe nicht zum gewünschten ergebnis führenLast edited by koch on Wed Oct 24, 2007 11:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## koch

so, neuinstallation hat das problem gelöst.

----------

## xraver

 *koch wrote:*   

> so, neuinstallation hat das problem gelöst.

 

Ist ja wie bei Windows  :Wink: .

Wo lag denn nun das Problem genau?

----------

## koch

ja, wenn ich das wüsste...

ich habe vorgestern irssi installiert und mich damit beschäftigt. gestern dann bitlbee und ist es mir zum ersten mal aufgefallen, vers. anfragen in foren und im irc brachten keine lösung, obwohl mehrere vorschläge kamen.

dann dachte ich mir, versuchst du mal irssi neu zu installieren und siehe da, es geht. alles läuft perfekt.

ursache, keine ahnung, keine guten tips bekommen oder so.

im gentoo-irc erst mal dumme kommentare bekommen (natürlich, ist ja auch ne blöde frage, das weiss ich).

ich bin neu bei gentoo und nur weil ich im irc frage, heisst das nicht, dass ich mich nicht auch anderweitig informiere.

allerdings kann ich grade weil ich neu bin, nicht jede frage sofort und in einer art beantworten, als ob ich gentoo schon jahrelang nutze.

ich habe auch sofort zugegeben dass "PEBKAC"(T4C weiss, worauf ich anspiele) mit sehr grosser wahrscheinlichkeit einer der gründe für den fehler ist. ich kenne mich doch...

ich habe ein talent dafür, dass ich mir mir meine systeme zerschiesse oder halt einfach seltsame probleme habe. ein freund von mir lacht da immer nur, da er solche probleme nie hat.

allerdings lasse ich mich durch sowas nicht abschrecken und auch durch unfreundliche antworten nicht. ich muss zugeben, ich weiss nicht, ob die jungs nicht gedacht haben, ich will sie verschaukeln.

hiermit grüssse an T4C, es war ernst gemeint und ich wurde auch bei seltsamen fragen schon besser behandelt.

ich verstehe zwar, warum du was gefragt hast, aber das macht den ton nicht besser...

so, das war jetzt genug off-topic. ich geh mich weiter mit gentoo beschäftigen und hoffe, dass ich irgendwann mal anderen leuten helfen kann, die probleme haben. 

ich werde es auf eine andere art tun,

viel grüsse, koch

----------

## Ampheus

Naja zum gentoo-irc-chan hab ich auch häufig nicht viel gutes zu sagen. Dort scheinen sich zu viele Leute aufzuhalten, die denken, Gentoo gehöre ihnen und jeder der ne Frage stellt, auf die sie eine Antwort wissen ist automatisch dumm und gehört geflamt. Das sind aber zum Glück nicht alle dort....

My 2 Cents @ OT

----------

## koch

ja, ungefähr den eindruck hatte ich auch. wenn sie meinen...

gentoo und den irc lass ich mir deswegen nicht vermiesen.

viele grüsse, koch

----------

## xraver

 *koch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dann dachte ich mir, versuchst du mal irssi neu zu installieren und siehe da, es geht. alles läuft perfekt.
> 
> 

 

Sorry, ich dachte du hast das ganze Gentoo System neu installiert. Also doch nicht so wie bei Win  :Wink: .

Falls du noch ein netten IRC Clienten suchst, schau di mal XChat an.

Ansonsten noch ein "Willkommen im Forum" und "Willkommen bei Gentoo".

----------

## koch

danke, bin mit irssi und jetzt erstmal sehr zufrieden.

sonst hab ich noch kopete drauf, aber ich will mich mal in ein paar konsolen-programme einarbeiten, deshalb muss xchat noch warten.

----------

